# Winstrol 5mg



## CS72 (Sep 23, 2017)

So, after a few cycles of 10mg Anavar for around 6 to 8 weeks, my mrs is going to try 5mg Winstrol for a 6 week cycle.

She wasn't overly impressed with Anavar but maybe could have given it a longer cycle like 10 or 12.

Going to start in February.

Brief history on her : Been training for over 10 years bodybuilding.

She's 5.2ft and 57 kg....fits mostly size 8 or 10, so quite petite, and diet is pretty clean all year round. ....eggs and oats for breakfast, tuna lunch, Skyre for snack and chicken for dinner....average protein intake of 80g-100g /day.


----------



## 125921 (Nov 22, 2020)

CS72 said:


> So, after a few cycles of 10mg Anavar for around 6 to 8 weeks, my mrs is going to try 5mg Winstrol for a 6 week cycle.
> 
> She wasn't overly impressed with Anavar but maybe could have given it a longer cycle like 10 or 12.
> 
> ...


 no food after dinner?

what about slow-release protein before bed? casein / cottage cheese etc?

needs more cals and protein to gain. she is prob just maintaining at that level. diet doesn't look sufficient to gain further muscle. she will need to eat more. i would recommend a last snack / small meal before bed.

200g of cottage cheese, 30 mins before bed would be a start.

anavar normally works well. could be a diet issue.


----------



## CS72 (Sep 23, 2017)

Chicken_Boy said:


> no food after dinner?
> 
> what about slow-release protein before bed? casein / cottage cheese etc?
> 
> ...


 Yeah...there is a protein shake thrown in too...

Dinner does consist of protein veg and complex carbs.


----------



## 125921 (Nov 22, 2020)

CS72 said:


> Yeah...there is a protein shake thrown in too...
> 
> Dinner does consist of protein veg and complex carbs.


 what time is dinner?

she will need some slow release protein right before bed.

it's just as much about *timing* as it is about total caloric intake. what is she eating* right before bed* that her body can use to build and repair muscle tissue while she sleeps?

she should be consuming at least 1g of protein per lb of bodyweight

so that's 115 g of protein* minimum* she needs to consume, per day

any less, and she will just maintain what she has already built

lack of progress will not be down to anavar, it will be down to insufficient caloric and protein intake

training and diet needs to be spot on to see gains

steroids will not make up for any minor errors in diet


----------



## CS72 (Sep 23, 2017)

Good shout..will up her protein by another 30g .


----------



## 134633 (10 mo ago)

125921 said:


> what time is dinner?
> 
> she will need some slow release protein right before bed.
> 
> ...


Having something right before bed is straight out of the ‘trust me bro’ handbook.


----------

